# New Dutch Shepherd Stud Dog Available!!



## Wade Morrell

*Dingo*
European Import
GSG-9 Anti Terrorist K9
Finished Dual Purpose Police K9
SCH II

Dingo is a Extremely driven dog, with super drives, and looks to boot!!. He is a Powerful dog that deserves respect. He is now available to approved females. Please contact Wade at 614-537-7171 (www.libertyhoevekennels.com) for more information.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I would like to see videos of him working, please. We have a very nice female and Later on we will breed her.


----------



## mike suttle

I will tell you all that Dingo is a dog worth breeding to. I had the dog in my kennel for 4 or 5 months and I am still kicking myself for not collecting him before I sold him. I have seen a few litters from him and they are very nice. I will use Dingo in my own program at some point to an Arko daughter for sure, and maybe to a few other females I have here. He has everything that I look for in a stud dog. 
I heard a rumor that wade was studding him out for $50 for the first few breedings to get his name out there.:-$ :razz: just kidding....but for sure this dog has my stamp of approval, for whatever that is worth.


----------



## Chris Michalek

mike suttle said:


> I will tell you all that Dingo is a dog worth breeding to. I had the dog in my kennel for 4 or 5 months and I am still kicking myself for not collecting him before I sold him. I have seen a few litters from him and they are very nice. I will use Dingo in my own program at some point to an Arko daughter for sure, and maybe to a few other females I have here. He has everything that I look for in a stud dog.
> I heard a rumor that wade was studding him out for $50 for the first few breedings to get his name out there.:-$ :razz: just kidding....but for sure this dog has my stamp of approval, for whatever that is worth.



that's cool. Wade would you breed him to my Rott? :-k


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Wade Morrell said:


> *Dingo*
> European Import
> GSG-9 Anti Terrorist K9
> Finished Dual Purpose Police K9
> SCH II
> 
> Dingo is a Extremely driven dog, with super drives, and looks to boot!!. He is a Powerful dog that deserves respect. He is now available to approved females. Please contact Wade at 614-537-7171 (www.libertyhoevekennels.com) for more information.


What bloodline?? Dame/Sire?
Can't find it on the website.


regards,
Dick&Selena


----------



## Wade Morrell

Selena, Look under the Stud dog tab for Duke (Dhr. W.A.A.M Jansen Etten). Dingo is a full brother to Duke from a repeat breeding.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I don't see that tab??


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Use the search tab, BRN 4737 and you'll see Duke there.


----------



## Amanda Caldron

I have a super nice bitch, young though and still needs to be titled and health cert. but when the time comes looking for a very strong dog. Was thinking Arko himself, a Tommy or Rocky Van Leeuwen son. Dad's side is rocky and nika van leeuwen and mothers side is land of oz jett and izzy. Have you breed him to anything within those lines? If so what was the outcome like? likes and dislikes? Where are they at now? Thanks


----------



## Christopher Jones

Looks like there is some real nice DS's going into the USA. They seem to come in waves. Awhile back there was a heap come through like Dianne's stuff, Arras Pegge, Donovans stuff etc, now it appears they are comming again in numbers.
Hopefully they can be bred on and there are breeders in the USA like Mike etc who will selectivly breed and set up their own bloodlines. 

There are a number of studs in the USA now which would be as good as they have left in Holland. 
I hope you guys breed some real crackers. Just keep them away from the IPO/SchH fields. 
Ring and PSA only I say.


----------



## Harry Keely

Amanda Caldron said:


> I have a super nice bitch, young though and still needs to be titled and health cert. but when the time comes looking for a very strong dog. Was thinking Arko himself, a Tommy or Rocky Van Leeuwen son. Dad's side is rocky and nika van leeuwen and mothers side is land of oz jett and izzy. Have you breed him to anything within those lines? If so what was the outcome like? likes and dislikes? Where are they at now? Thanks


Amanda what about your dog? the male DS you own, I know you like him alot why spend money when you can do it in house for free. Are you looking to breed to a DS or Mali or it doesn't matter?
Theres some good ones along the east coast here of both.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Christopher Jones said:


> Looks like there is some real nice DS's going into the USA. They seem to come in waves. Awhile back there was a heap come through like Dianne's stuff, Arras Pegge, Donovans stuff etc, now it appears they are comming again in numbers.


 
LOL, there has been much more nice DS here for quite a while, Where do you come up with this crap? :?


----------



## Christopher Jones

Kyle Sprag said:


> LOL, there has been much more nice DS here for quite a while, Where do you come up with this crap? :?


Ok, name me the well known quality Dutchies that have come in prior to mikes stuff? Neerland? Who are these other great dogs?. And if there has been so many more super DS's in the USA then you should have far better breeding programs than you appear to have.


----------



## Christopher Jones

I guess what I was getting at was that the DS seemed to go through a popular phase around the time of Dianne, Donovan and then seemed to go a bit quiet. Now it looks like they are getting more popular again with alot of new people importing them for breeding. This forum for instance has a very high number of DS owners compared what it would have been five years ago.


----------



## Harry Keely

Harry Keely said:


> Amanda what about your dog? the male DS you own, I know you like him alot why spend money when you can do it in house for free. Are you looking to breed to a DS or Mali or it doesn't matter?
> Theres some good ones along the east coast here of both.


Amanda I just found this on Pedigree Database, Why are you not using him, why are you looking in other places for a stud if your boy is all what you say he is in the below description that you give. I'm curious to what he is lacking and what you are looking for to fill the gap in your future breeding.
*Outstanding Multi Working Dutch Shepherd for Stud*


Posted: Oct 27, 2009 12:24 AM*Text*http://patriot-k9.com/Our_Dogs.html (1st dog listed)
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewAlbums&friendID=485336751 (photo gallery of all dogs)
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.channel&channelID=485336751 (videos of all our dogs)
http://patriot-k9.com/Home_Page.html (our home webpage)


Achilles Vom Kelterhoff is an extremely versatile dog working in a variety of venues. This was his first year to compete and over a course of 7 months earned over 10 titles in over 5 venues of work. He is a full gripping, hard biting dog that is PROMISED to leave bruises if not puncture the suit. He comes in very fast and devastating. He counters into the suit to get the man. He is social with other animals and kids and is a level headed house pet as well. His toy and hunt drive is over the top and will search for hours on end until he finds what he was searching for. He is a fair dog that can take a correction.

He is very athletic and powerful, he will do back flips in the air for any toy and will easily jump or climb different obstacles. His conditioning is phenominal and 29.3 in at the shoulders and 70 pounds now at 2. Hips are OFA EXCELLENT! Elbows are OFA NORMAL! 


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/dutch_shepherd/picturegallery.viewgroup?gid=1070 
Pedigree Databases' photo gallery


He has extremely well known bloodlines from both KNPV and French Ring. Father is Titan Des Crocs De L'Olympe;Multiple French Ring 3 and NARA Domestic Champion 2006. Very well known producer in the United States, with almost all progeny working his sons now producing great. Achilles actually has better health ratings than his father and brothers. 

Mother is well known producer of great sport and police dogs.Chita Vom Kelterhoff, some well known dogs from her pedigree are Arras Pegge PH1 433 PH2 468, Reu C Niemeyer PH1 PH2, and Ringo P Beyen PH1 431 PH2 471. 

He is a very real dog but with a very stable temperament. He has had many real encounters with his first real apprehension being without ever having an ounce of civil training and at the age of 18 months. He participates in many genres of work such as Dock Dogs, Weight Pull, Protection Tournaments, French Ring, Herding, PSA, Mondioring, Schutzhund, NWDA and will be beginning Search and Rescue work soon. He is also a medical alert service dog for his handler and trainer. We expect alot out of him as he is very enthusiastic about new work and confident in all environments. We expect that he will produce himself! *CGC/TDI/IDWP1/GDT/IDT3/IDT5/FR 1/PD1/HCT (these are just some of the titles he has obtained)*

All these titles and more were obtained his very first time competing!

Former KNPV Decoy Rik Wolterbeek says he is very impressive!
Many say he is outstanding for the breed!


*Outstanding Multi Working Dutch Shepherd for Stud*


Posted: Oct 27, 2009 12:24 AM*Text*http://patriot-k9.com/Our_Dogs.html (1st dog listed)
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewAlbums&friendID=485336751 (photo gallery of all dogs)
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.channel&channelID=485336751 (videos of all our dogs)
http://patriot-k9.com/Home_Page.html (our home webpage)


Achilles Vom Kelterhoff is an extremely versatile dog working in a variety of venues. This was his first year to compete and over a course of 7 months earned over 10 titles in over 5 venues of work. He is a full gripping, hard biting dog that is PROMISED to leave bruises if not puncture the suit. He comes in very fast and devastating. He counters into the suit to get the man. He is social with other animals and kids and is a level headed house pet as well. His toy and hunt drive is over the top and will search for hours on end until he finds what he was searching for. He is a fair dog that can take a correction.

He is very athletic and powerful, he will do back flips in the air for any toy and will easily jump or climb different obstacles. His conditioning is phenominal and 29.3 in at the shoulders and 70 pounds now at 2. Hips are OFA EXCELLENT! Elbows are OFA NORMAL! 


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/dutch_shepherd/picturegallery.viewgroup?gid=1070 
Pedigree Databases' photo gallery


He has extremely well known bloodlines from both KNPV and French Ring. Father is Titan Des Crocs De L'Olympe;Multiple French Ring 3 and NARA Domestic Champion 2006. Very well known producer in the United States, with almost all progeny working his sons now producing great. Achilles actually has better health ratings than his father and brothers. 

Mother is well known producer of great sport and police dogs.Chita Vom Kelterhoff, some well known dogs from her pedigree are Arras Pegge PH1 433 PH2 468, Reu C Niemeyer PH1 PH2, and Ringo P Beyen PH1 431 PH2 471. 

He is a very real dog but with a very stable temperament. He has had many real encounters with his first real apprehension being without ever having an ounce of civil training and at the age of 18 months. He participates in many genres of work such as Dock Dogs, Weight Pull, Protection Tournaments, French Ring, Herding, PSA, Mondioring, Schutzhund, NWDA and will be beginning Search and Rescue work soon. He is also a medical alert service dog for his handler and trainer. We expect alot out of him as he is very enthusiastic about new work and confident in all environments. We expect that he will produce himself! *CGC/TDI/IDWP1/GDT/IDT3/IDT5/FR 1/PD1/HCT (these are just some of the titles he has obtained)*

All these titles and more were obtained his very first time competing!

Former KNPV Decoy Rik Wolterbeek says he is very impressive!
Many say he is outstanding for the breed!



http://patriot-k9.com/Our_Dogs.html (1st dog listed)
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewAlbums&friendID=485336751 (photo gallery of all dogs)
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.channel&channelID=485336751 (videos of all our dogs)
http://patriot-k9.com/Home_Page.html (our home webpage)


Achilles Vom Kelterhoff is an extremely versatile dog working in a variety of venues. This was his first year to compete and over a course of 7 months earned over 10 titles in over 5 venues of work. He is a full gripping, hard biting dog that is PROMISED to leave bruises if not puncture the suit. He comes in very fast and devastating. He counters into the suit to get the man. He is social with other animals and kids and is a level headed house pet as well. His toy and hunt drive is over the top and will search for hours on end until he finds what he was searching for. He is a fair dog that can take a correction.

He is very athletic and powerful, he will do back flips in the air for any toy and will easily jump or climb different obstacles. His conditioning is phenominal and 29.3 in at the shoulders and 70 pounds now at 2. Hips are OFA EXCELLENT! Elbows are OFA NORMAL! 


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/dutch_shepherd/picturegallery.viewgroup?gid=1070 
Pedigree Databases' photo gallery


He has extremely well known bloodlines from both KNPV and French Ring. Father is Titan Des Crocs De L'Olympe;Multiple French Ring 3 and NARA Domestic Champion 2006. Very well known producer in the United States, with almost all progeny working his sons now producing great. Achilles actually has better health ratings than his father and brothers. 

Mother is well known producer of great sport and police dogs.Chita Vom Kelterhoff, some well known dogs from her pedigree are Arras Pegge PH1 433 PH2 468, Reu C Niemeyer PH1 PH2, and Ringo P Beyen PH1 431 PH2 471. 

He is a very real dog but with a very stable temperament. He has had many real encounters with his first real apprehension being without ever having an ounce of civil training and at the age of 18 months. He participates in many genres of work such as Dock Dogs, Weight Pull, Protection Tournaments, French Ring, Herding, PSA, Mondioring, Schutzhund, NWDA and will be beginning Search and Rescue work soon. He is also a medical alert service dog for his handler and trainer. We expect alot out of him as he is very enthusiastic about new work and confident in all environments. We expect that he will produce himself! 
*CGC/TDI/IDWP1/GDT/IDT3/IDT5/FR 1/PD1/HCT (these are just some of the titles he has obtained)*

All these titles and more were obtained his very first time competing!

Former KNPV Decoy Rik Wolterbeek says he is very impressive!
Many say he is outstanding for the breed!


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Christopher Jones said:


> Ok, name me the well known quality Dutchies that have come in prior to mikes stuff? Neerland? Who are these other great dogs?. And if there has been so many more super DS's in the USA then you should have far better breeding programs than you appear to have.


LOL, Donovan? Yeh, he is right up there.....LMAO!

How about all the stuff Terry Davis imported from Command Dogs, OJ Knighten with Basco -> Diablo-> Jynx, Canibal etc..., How about Risen Star with Whinnie, Jessie and all the XHHs out there, Smokie Bas.

Here: http://www.dutchshepherds.us/

Lucillano Oliva has DS that he has and have been breed from several Generations of PSD in the US.


Thats just some off the top of my head.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Kyle Sprag said:


> LOL, Donovan? Yeh, he is right up there.....LMAO!
> 
> How about all the stuff Terry Davis imported from Command Dogs, OJ Knighten with Basco -> Diablo-> Jynx, Canibal etc..., How about Risen Star with Whinnie, Jessie and all the XHHs out there, Smokie Bas.
> 
> Here: http://www.dutchshepherds.us/
> 
> Lucillano Oliva has DS that he has and have been breed from several Generations of PSD in the US.
> 
> 
> Thats just some off the top of my head.


Donovans actually imported alot of KNPV titled and bred Dutch Shepherds, infact before most people even heard of them. Just because you might not like Donovan, doesnt change this fact.
You missed my point, where are the quality breeding programs with these dogs you talk about? Winnie was imported from Holland and bred to a Mali a few times. Vriheid kennels are one of the new kennels I am talking about. 
There has always been DS imported into the USA, sold to police and never seen again. I am talking about quality breeding programs where people import quality animals, breed them and continue on with their bloodlines. Wheres half the dogs you named? I would love to see what they came from and what they are like. Where are the breeding programs they are used in?


----------



## Kyle Sprag

> Donovans actually imported alot of KNPV titled and bred Dutch Shepherds


LOL, you believe this because you read it somewhere or he told you? #-o


You are a BSer being BSed.:roll:

I just posted Four sources for Nice DS over the past 10 years, sucessfull breeding programs.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

A LOT..........LOL WTF does that mean..............One, Raymond! :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

Kyle Sprag said:


> LOL, Donovan? Yeh, he is right up there.....LMAO!
> 
> How about all the stuff Terry Davis imported from Command Dogs, OJ Knighten with Basco -> Diablo-> Jynx, Canibal etc..., How about Risen Star with Whinnie, Jessie and all the XHHs out there, Smokie Bas.
> 
> Here: http://www.dutchshepherds.us/
> 
> Lucillano Oliva has DS that he has and have been breed from several Generations of PSD in the US.
> 
> 
> Thats just some off the top of my head.


 
Harry, 
Isn't your bitch that just had pups a Diablo or Canibal daughter?


----------



## Harry Keely

Kyle Sprag said:


> LOL, Donovan? Yeh, he is right up there.....LMAO!
> 
> How about all the stuff Terry Davis imported from Command Dogs, OJ Knighten with Basco -> Diablo-> Jynx, Canibal etc..., How about Risen Star with Whinnie, Jessie and all the XHHs out there, Smokie Bas.
> 
> Here: http://www.dutchshepherds.us/
> 
> Lucillano Oliva has DS that he has and have been breed from several Generations of PSD in the US.
> 
> 
> Thats just some off the top of my head.


I'm especially fond of the O.J. Knightens dog. My female who is the mother of the litter we have now is out of Cannibal x Kitty, which is backed by a Diablo sister, Basco and fader all serious fringing dogs. Thats why I guess Angel is a beast and a tenacious worker. Thanks Kyle for reconizing that there are other lines out there that are just as nice as what everybody else is into with dutchies. Your a good man charlie brown LOL. One of few girls I have owned that I'm totally impressed with. Bites and fights like a male and has a ball / or what ever you hold in your hand drive that is totally through the F**King roof. At the same time when its home life she is constantly in eye contact of where my son is. Just a amazing DS female.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

I have seen Basco, Diablo, Canibal, Jynx, Kitty and their offspring in person several times, all good dogs.


----------



## Drew Peirce

I've been scouring every corner of holland for about 2 years now (with help) seeking as harry stated, an "amazing DS female" so far with no luck.
The idea of looking here stateside never really occured to me, if either of you guys have any insight that may help me please send me a PM and let me know.


----------



## Harry Keely

Drew Peirce said:


> I've been scouring every corner of holland for about 2 years now (with help) seeking as harry stated, an "amazing DS female" so far with no luck.
> The idea of looking here stateside never really occured to me, if either of you guys have any insight that may help me please send me a PM and let me know.


Amazing might be a little mis used as a word, But have been around plenty and plenty of mals and dutchies certified and uncertified, KNPV, Ring, SCH, etc... she is a female that I have decided to keep for a long time now and has been here for awhile now. Overall she is a great specimen of what a dutchie female should be. A little insight on me everyone, I am very fast to wash a dog out of my home, sometimes maybe to fast. Thats me though and that should say something for this female.


----------



## Harry Keely

Kyle Sprag said:


> I have seen Basco, Diablo, Canibal, Jynx, Kitty and their offspring in person several times, all good dogs.


Hey Kyle do you know of any other off spring on the east coast other than me and a guy that does PSA, trying to remember his name, GEEEZ my mind is going, HAHA remeber it Rick Furrows I believe his name is. I think hes got a female named Penny. Would like to see some progeny of the boy gender and would love to have a boy built like a brick shit house like cannibal & diablo are. They really are super lines to have that are right here in the USA. One of the reasons I bred was to continue these lines and continue to help improve the breed, plus its a nice out cross than the normal stuff ya know. There 10 weeks today and are some of the nicest DS pups I have seen in all honesty. Lost two pairs of BDU pants that were un fixable and a fleece jacket LOL.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Harry Keely said:


> Hey Kyle do you know of any other off spring on the east coast other than me and a guy that does PSA, trying to remember his name, GEEEZ my mind is going, HAHA remeber it Rick Furrows I believe his name is. I think hes got a female named Penny. Would like to see some progeny of the boy gender and would love to have a boy built like a brick shit house like cannibal & diablo are. They really are super lines to have that are right here in the USA. One of the reasons I bred was to continue these lines and continue to help improve the breed, plus its a nice out cross than the normal stuff ya know. There 10 weeks today and are some of the nicest DS pups I have seen in all honesty. Lost two pairs of BDU pants that were un fixable and a fleece jacket LOL.


I might See OJ and will most likely see Lamont next month at our club Mondioring trial, I will ask and see what is around on the East Coast.


----------



## Harry Keely

Kyle Sprag said:


> I might See OJ and will most likely see Lamont next month at our club Mondioring trial, I will ask and see what is around on the East Coast.


Thankyou Sir, I was a thorn in his side ( OJ ). I was trying to get some lineage on Angel and it took forevere but fianlly got it. LOL, Its amazing the shit you will do to produce pups that you want to turn out right.


----------



## Harry Keely

Kyle Sprag said:


> I might See OJ and will most likely see Lamont next month at our club Mondioring trial, I will ask and see what is around on the East Coast.


If not whats running around the mid north, west coast and mid west.


----------



## Drew Peirce

Same here harry, in the last 15 years or so I've only had 3 females I would call the total package, one I bought as a pup (arras pegge daughter) the other 2 were daughters of hers that I bred.
Sadly the best one of all was killed in a freak accident 2 years ago, she is and always will be the benchmark that I measure all females against, so far nothing has measured up.
I remain optimistic for 2010 though, and I still have the PH1 stud that produced her, he's 9 now but still getting it done as well as he ever has.


----------



## Harry Keely

Drew Peirce said:


> Same here harry, in the last 15 years or so I've only had 3 females I would call the total package, one I bought as a pup (arras pegge daughter) the other 2 were daughters of hers that I bred.
> Sadly the best one of all was killed in a freak accident 2 years ago, she is and always will be the benchmark that I measure all females against, so far nothing has measured up.
> I remain optimistic for 2010 though, and I still have the PH1 stud that produced her, he's 9 now but still getting it done as well as he ever has.


Sorry to hear about that Drew. The male that we bred Angel to is out of Pegge lines, studs father is Rudie. Hey at 9 has he chilled out at all. My KNPV male just turned 5 and every once in a while gets a wild hair up his ass. Over all a pretty jam up dog to have around the house.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Kyle Sprag said:


> LOL, you believe this because you read it somewhere or he told you? #-o
> 
> 
> You are a BSer being BSed.:roll:
> 
> I just posted Four sources for Nice DS over the past 10 years, sucessfull breeding programs.


Yeah right, Im a BSer and your a crack dealer. :roll: So easy to throw crap around. 
He imported more than just one Dutchie. He imported another PH1 dog called Tarzan, and some females from what I know of. I dont have anything to do with the guy, never spoken to him. I have spoken to people who trained with him and worked his imports and offspring.
But hey, like I said he was importing and breeding Dutchies before many people here even heard of them. Obviously you dont like the guy, but thats your issue, not mine.

You listed the following
1. http://www.dutchshepherds.us/ . Like I said, they are some of the people I am refering to who are doing things now with the DS. They certainly havent been breeding for 10 years now have they?
2. Risen Star - Winnie, Jessie, Smokie and Bas. Firstly Smokie was born, titled and died in Holland. Winnie went to the USA and had a couple of litters to a Mali where Bas came from. How old is Bas? Not that old I believe. Again, doesnt make your argument.
3. Terry Davis imported from Command Dogs, OJ Knighten with Basco -> Diablo-> Jynx, Canibal etc. So where are these dogs? I am actually interested in seeing what they are from. If they are as awesome as you say I would love to see what bloodlines produced them. How long has he been breeding? How old is his dog basco?
4. Lucillano Olivia. Not too much info available on his dogs what so ever. Did he import all new stuff? Is he using someone elses bloodlines? Again, I would like to see what bloodlines he is using. How many years has he been importing and breeding?

My point was mearly that the DS seems to be getting more popular again with alot of good ones going to the USA and being used in breeding programs. The rate of importation and interest in the DS has increased. Im not too sure you have much to offer in this conversation other than you dont like Donovan. 
The reality is that 15 years ago you had some people bring the original DS's into the USA like Dianne, Donovan and some breeding programs based around those dogs. You have the Dutch Shepher dog club set up that issued pedigrees and helped people get UKC papers. Then maybe about 8-10 years ago this all started to slow down. The DS club folded, alot of people who were breeding them stopped such as Donovan, Dianne, VD Perez etc. There didnt seem to be much of a buzz about them for awhile. Now it appears more and more have come to the states and newer people are breeding with them and promoting them. If this observation somehow hurts your ego then Im sorry. If you something contrary to offer that would shed some light into this you should have done so. To just sprout of like you did, with info that hardly had anything to do with my comment is pretty piss weak.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Christopher I blieve you are a student of dogs and mean well but don't buy into all the Mouths and Hype, most if your information is very wrong but believe what you like from way accross the Pond.

Donovan didn't even Import Raymond for F sake![-X

I think Kelterhoff started by importing a KNPV champion named Boy in the mid nintees, you won't find all this info on Google. :wink:


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Harry Keely said:


> Sorry to hear about that Drew. The male that we bred Angel to is out of Pegge lines, studs father is Rudie. Hey at 9 has he chilled out at all. My KNPV male just turned 5 and every once in a while gets a wild hair up his ass. Over all a pretty jam up dog to have around the house.


Is the 5 year old the dog that Rebecca Mosenthal had for sale a while ago? Yarno?


----------



## Drew Peirce

Harry he's chill as an icecube until it's time to go to work, then he's the same as he always was, a real prick, the difference now is the relationship I've built with him over the years has enabled me to feel safe when working him, others that didnt have that bond, werent so lucky.
If I could only stick him in a time machine and make him 2 again I'd be on top of the world, he's an all black X-mal though not a dutchie, there's a recent pic of him in my gallery taken earlier this year.


----------



## Amanda Caldron

Hello Harry, my male is outstanding! Love everything he has to offer..... except for the size.  Although his father is a great working producer and seems to produce very consistently amongst all of his offspring the look and athletism don't seem to follow as well. I have seen Titan offspring just as big and solid as he is and then tall and lanky and then like my dog where they are less bone mass but extremely agile. I was worried about the females size but she is the same height as my male if not a little shorter but just has the same small frame as BLADE. My only fear is that they would produce lanky dogs. My male was the smallest of his litter so I would like to see how what he produces first since he is not the normal I have seen plenty of smaller dogs produce larger dogs. I also would like to see how she produces as well. I still plan on breeding the two but want some higher titles on my male first and looking into getting them all UKC reg. too. You can count on me breeding my male with her as long as she passes all her health cert. Would be outstanding!! Both monsters, civil and prey, hunt drive, solid nerves,confident, super athletic and agile, etc. I have some good stuff planned for this year so really looking forward to it and will definately post updates.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Christopher Jones said:


> Ok, name me the well known quality Dutchies that have come in prior to mikes stuff? Neerland? Who are these other great dogs?. And if there has been so many more super DS's in the USA then you should have far better breeding programs than you appear to have.


Right, Chris. With the amount of good dogs with good bloodlines imported over the time, there should be a good US breedingprogram a long time ago. Still I just see and hear all kinds of attemps to import, import, import....

Before Dian San Lorenzo with her husband Rick Wolterbeek (Rick was a cert. KNPV decoy I know well) had a good program that stopped when they broke up. (she imported Atos f.e.)

Now, I see Mike building a good breedingprogram and hope he'll make it, starting up a good DS line in the US.

The US breedingprograms should be more selfsupporting. For that breeders should be more working together with the goal to develop an own US DS working line, so they have to depand less on Europe (Holland) for that.
With the quality of dogs imported, that should not be a problem.

Just a "dutch" thought.....

Dick


----------



## Christopher Jones

I really hope they do kick on with the DS in the USA. There is no reason for them not to do well. Some very high quality DS have been and are in the USA. Maybe they need a Dutch Shepherd club (as they are trying to get going) so Dutch Shepherd people can get together and give information and share the bloodlines. Here in Australia we have to breed on with our dogs as we have really restrictive import requiremnts to get dogs here. A friend of mine has just imported a new female xMH from Holland. A really nice bloodline going back to Rudie, Endor, Waldo and Bongo Massop. Hew bought it as a female pup and it has been in Belgium till its 12 months of age. Now she flies into quarentine for 30 days. All up the pup is costing him $9000 US. 9K for a bloody puppy. Its just way too expensive for us to keep importing. And thats half the reason I get annoyed when I see all these high quality dogs imported into the USA just dissapear. I am so jealous of not been able to buy and import the same as the people from the USA can.
Maybe people in the USA dont think that people will buy dogs if they are not from imported parents? I think Ivan B has proved that you can be sucessful breeding from your own bred stock. Ot Vitosha pups are just as sought after as any European kennel.


----------



## andreas broqvist

Christopeher. 
I feel the same. Its kind of stupid but its always way cooler to have a dog from imported parents. Ore why not the coooolest a directly imported dog.
Yes the european cuntrys have nice dogs. But If I have nice dogs from Holand. I have breed them for 3 generations and I give you the shans to go visit my dogs, Every generation. AND you can meet al the pups in the liter to pic out the one you love the most THAT IS A GOOD DEAL!
Peopel just downt get that, They want a dog with aloot of hype that they almost downt know jack shit about. Becaus it looks cool on youtube.

The stupidety is endless.


----------



## Harry Keely

Kyle Sprag said:


> Is the 5 year old the dog that Rebecca Mosenthal had for sale a while ago? Yarno?


Yes Sir it is Yarno, Bought him for the simple fact my old boy had a leg injury and just never took a full recovery. He is a nice dog Jarno. Hard ass worker / little handle hard but in my house a great family dog. Plus Angel has taking a liking to him and Angels not a fond dog for companionship LOL.


----------



## Harry Keely

Drew Peirce said:


> Harry he's chill as an icecube until it's time to go to work, then he's the same as he always was, a real prick, the difference now is the relationship I've built with him over the years has enabled me to feel safe when working him, others that didnt have that bond, werent so lucky.
> If I could only stick him in a time machine and make him 2 again I'd be on top of the world, he's an all black X-mal though not a dutchie, there's a recent pic of him in my gallery taken earlier this year.


Totally understand my five year old got him later on in the ball game but he has turned out to be a good dam dog, Wish I would of gotten him at a younger age myself but thats the way the cards fall right. Still love this dam dog though. Overall pic in what I was looking for.


----------



## hillel schwartzman

Harry Keely said:


> Thankyou Sir, I was a thorn in his side ( OJ ). I was trying to get some lineage on Angel and it took forevere but fianlly got it. LOL, Its amazing the shit you will do to produce pups that you want to turn out right.


 Hey harry I have a penny X ares male yes i love the little midgett so does everyone else who has ever worked him..Hey any other infor on his lines you can get, i would like to know just incase anyony would like to breed to him, i would like to do some research on what these lines mix well with in the past.. I would like to breed him to see if he can reproduce a dog just like himeself that has brought me so much enjoyment..Stud fee buy me a lunch..:roll:


----------



## Harry Keely

hillel schwartzman said:


> Hey harry I have a penny X ares male yes i love the little midgett so does everyone else who has ever worked him..Hey any other infor on his lines you can get, i would like to know just incase anyony would like to breed to him, i would like to do some research on what these lines mix well with in the past.. I would like to breed him to see if he can reproduce a dog just like himeself that has brought me so much enjoyment..Stud fee buy me a lunch..:roll:


Yea sure this is what I have on Angel ( Cannibal x Kitty ).

Cannibal --- PSA 2 / Resident Evil 3 movie dog
Cannibals father Basco --- PH1 met lof / PSA 2 / NPL 2
Cannibals mom Cindy --- all I was told is she is a Diablo Sister ( Diablo is PSA2 / NPL1 )
Cindy's father is Atos --- ???

Kitty --- PH1
Kittys Father Fader --- PH1 / NPL 2
Kittys mom is youri --- ???

Kyle might be able to put more light on this or make changes or add to it. But this is what I was giving from the man himself ( OJ ). If you want to shoot me a email I can send you pics of Angels progeny, Pics of Cannibal & Diablo as well. Maybe you can send me a pic of your boy. These lines bred to Pegge lines from everything we are seeing so far have thrown a nice high percentile of serious little monster with no issues, Have one maybe a second that is up in the air but for ten total really strong little F**kers.


----------



## mike suttle

Harry Keely said:


> Yes Sir it is Yarno, Bought him for the simple fact my old boy had a leg injury and just never took a full recovery. He is a nice dog Jarno. Hard ass worker / little handle hard but in my house a great family dog. Plus Angel has taking a liking to him and Angels not a fond dog for companionship LOL.


I had Jarno for a couple months.


----------



## Harry Keely

mike suttle said:


> I had Jarno for a couple months.


Whats your honest take on him Mike, I personally like the dog myself. Just actually got his video of His PH1 from Harry Jansen, it was pretty good, Its nice to see how the dog performed.


----------



## hillel schwartzman

Harry Keely said:


> Yea sure this is what I have on Angel ( Cannibal x Kitty ).
> 
> Cannibal --- PSA 2 / Resident Evil 3 movie dog
> Cannibals father Basco --- PH1 met lof / PSA 2 / NPL 2
> Cannibals mom Cindy --- all I was told is she is a Diablo Sister ( Diablo is PSA2 / NPL1 )
> Cindy's father is Atos --- ???
> 
> Kitty --- PH1
> Kittys Father Fader --- PH1 / NPL 2
> Kittys mom is youri --- ???
> 
> Kyle might be able to put more light on this or make changes or add to it. But this is what I was giving from the man himself ( OJ ). If you want to shoot me a email I can send you pics of Angels progeny, Pics of Cannibal & Diablo as well. Maybe you can send me a pic of your boy. These lines bred to Pegge lines from everything we are seeing so far have thrown a nice high percentile of serious little monster with no issues, Have one maybe a second that is up in the air but for ten total really strong little F**kers.


thanks harry that is pretty much what i have been able to find,some one told me that one of the dogs went as tarzan and youri i think went back to the 80"s


----------



## Harry Keely

hillel schwartzman said:


> thanks harry that is pretty much what i have been able to find,some one told me that one of the dogs went as tarzan and youri i think went back to the 80"s


Don't know seems like its the same info. Talked with a lady back in the day that had the same info you have and I have from Mexico.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Kyle Sprag said:


> LOL, you believe this because you read it somewhere or he told you? #-o
> 
> 
> You are a BSer being BSed.:roll:


Very funny! Are you doubting Chris? 
He is training Belgian Ring with a Dutch Shepherd in Australia #-o
He is a professor of the Dutch Shepherd and the Malinois oh and of coarse the GSD also, KNPV.Belgian Ring,let's see what else
He really ragged out James D about showing video. I think I'd like to see some video of Chris doing Belgian Ring. And not just biting but some control work in the bite work. Maybe some obedience too;-)
I'd like to hear the story about how Stoned set some guys bloodlines back years because of his softness. How Elgos was a shitty producer! He must have goggled that too. I don't think I've ever heard anyone talk more about dogs he has ever seen than him. Talk about hear say. If I want to start a rumor I know where to go!

By the way, awesome dog Wade!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

By the way, awesome dog Wade!!!!!!!!!![/quote]

Yes, back to Dingo!! 

How are his offspring coming along Wade? 

If you could as you have had a few litters the last few years with Rudie Pegge daughters, what can you specifically say about your Jett, Arko and Dingo offspring? Differences, likes? dislikes? Maturity early? Late? Drives etc...


----------



## Harry Keely

Jody Butler said:


> By the way, awesome dog Wade!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, back to Dingo!! 

How are his offspring coming along Wade? 

If you could as you have had a few litters the last few years with Rudie Pegge daughters, what can you specifically say about your Jett, Arko and Dingo offspring? Differences, likes? dislikes? Maturity early? Late? Drives etc...[/quote]

Jody, never had a dingo offspring, Only thing I have is a dog that has Castor in it ( Grandfather ) seems to be a real good dog. As far as Jett, sorry have had three and all of them have turned out to be sport quality and thats fringing it. None of them had a serious bone in their body.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Kinda Ruins the whole thread Mentioning Jett in with all the other good dogs with actual accomplishments. :-&


----------



## Guest

Harry Keely said:


> Yes, back to Dingo!!
> 
> How are his offspring coming along Wade?
> 
> If you could as you have had a few litters the last few years with Rudie Pegge daughters, what can you specifically say about your Jett, Arko and Dingo offspring? Differences, likes? dislikes? Maturity early? Late? Drives etc...


Jody, never had a dingo offspring, Only thing I have is a dog that has Castor in it ( Grandfather ) seems to be a real good dog. As far as Jett, sorry have had three and all of them have turned out to be sport quality and thats fringing it. None of them had a serious bone in their body.[/quote]


I had four Jett Grandfather dogs over the past three years and all of them worked well until about a year and for whatever reason Nerves went tits up.....and four other owners I knew who had same lines said the same thing, pups were awesome and at maturity or close to it, they went downhill, flinching, etc.... That's not saying there aren't any out there, I just didn't see anything I liked. As pups they are drivey little SOB's.

I currently have a Arko grandfather and Jett Grandfather pup who just turned a year last week and is nice in a lot of ways, harder than woodpecker lips! Can crack his skull and he will just turn and look at you all amped up and say ok, what's next! Dog aggressive like a mofo, has killed a few small animals when he got out. He is tall and lanky like Jetts line, but will see what we get inthe next year....


----------



## Guest

kyle sprag said:


> kinda ruins the whole thread mentioning jett in with all the other good dogs with actual accomplishments. :-&


 
lmaol, :-\":-\"


----------



## Amanda Caldron

That is my worry amongst this female I own. She is freaking crazy now. Already had 4 live bites. Super serious, definately not sport. lol. Which is one of the things I plan for her so making it a little hard. She is only 10 months now so I am worried about when this nerve issue is suppose to kick in. I have heard good and bad of jett and what he produces so am interested to see what she turns out like long before breeding her. As of now just a beast!!!! Also super dog aggressive! Very dominant and confident, natural full hard grips and doesn't matter what you do to her. 

Wade, have you breed dingo to a jett daughter before? He seems to be the only one within the lines that am so so about. How have those pups fared? Also can't wait to hear the questions to the others answers about drive, size, maturity, etc. Thanks


----------



## Harry Keely

Amanda Caldron said:


> That is my worry amongst this female I own. She is freaking crazy now. Already had 4 live bites. Super serious, definately not sport. lol. Which is one of the things I plan for her so making it a little hard. She is only 10 months now so I am worried about when this nerve issue is suppose to kick in. I have heard good and bad of jett and what he produces so am interested to see what she turns out like long before breeding her. As of now just a beast!!!! Also super dog aggressive! Very dominant and confident, natural full hard grips and doesn't matter what you do to her.
> 
> Wade, have you breed dingo to a jett daughter before? He seems to be the only one within the lines that am so so about. How have those pups fared? Also can't wait to hear the questions to the others answers about drive, size, maturity, etc. Thanks


Amanda I go back to my original question that I asked earlier in the thread, why are you not wanting to breed to your own male. I think there is a bunch of us on here wondering the same. I mean why pay for a stud fee if you have a dog with all those accomplishments, why not keep it in house.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Amanda I guess she has our Nika and Rocky in her lines through Robbie (heartland kennel)?

How you describe her rings a bell....


edit: if what i think is true about her bloodline, use Carlos from Mike Suttle as stud for her next year. Will be a very nice combi.


----------



## todd pavlus

Amanda Caldron said:


> That is my worry amongst this female I own. She is freaking crazy now. Already had 4 live bites. Super serious, definately not sport. lol. Which is one of the things I plan for her so making it a little hard. She is only 10 months now so I am worried about when this nerve issue is suppose to kick in.


10 months old with 4 live bites??? What do you consider a live bite?


----------



## Guest

todd pavlus said:


> 10 months old with 4 live bites??? What do you consider a live bite?


C'mon Todd, you read what people think is a live bite based off my thread!! Not talking down to Amanda, but I don't think she actually sent the dog on a bite at 10 months old.... 

BTW, your Mali is a beast, his head is HUGE! Love the look


----------



## mike suttle

Amanda Caldron said:


> That is my worry amongst this female I own. She is freaking crazy now. Already had 4 live bites. Super serious, definately not sport. lol. Which is one of the things I plan for her so making it a little hard. She is only 10 months now so I am worried about when this nerve issue is suppose to kick in. I have heard good and bad of jett and what he produces so am interested to see what she turns out like long before breeding her. As of now just a beast!!!! Also super dog aggressive! Very dominant and confident, natural full hard grips and doesn't matter what you do to her.
> 
> Wade, have you breed dingo to a jett daughter before? He seems to be the only one within the lines that am so so about. How have those pups fared? Also can't wait to hear the questions to the others answers about drive, size, maturity, etc. Thanks


Since Wade no longer owns Dingo he is likely not following this thread, but I am sure the dog could still be used for breeding. I sold Dingo to a good friend of mine in TX, he had to take a job that kept him out of town and he ask me to help him re home the dog. So he was sold to Wade, the original buyer now has a job that allows him to stay at home and so he bought Dingo back, that is the story in a nutshell. I will comment on the Dingo puppies that I have seen. They are nice, In my opinion he is a good producer. Dingo is a dog that I will also use in my breeding program down the road for sure. From what I have seen the drives and aggression is good, the size is normal, and they do mature pretty quickly which is important to me as well. I really like that dog and was tempted to keep him for breeding, but I have a great relationship with Wade and Dingo's original (and now current) owner so I know that I can breed back to him when I want to. I would reccomend this dog for breeding for sure.


----------



## todd pavlus

Jody Butler said:


> C'mon Todd, you read what people think is a live bite based off my thread!! Not talking down to Amanda, but I don't think she actually sent the dog on a bite at 10 months old....
> 
> BTW, your Mali is a beast, his head is HUGE! Love the look


yeah he's going to be a monster in another year or so. He's comin' along pretty nice


----------



## Christopher Jones

Timothy Stacy said:


> He is training Belgian Ring with a Dutch Shepherd in Australia #-o


And your training German SchH with a Belgian Malinois in the USA #-oI see how that goes. Took alot of time to come up with that I bet. 


Timothy Stacy said:


> He is a professor of the Dutch Shepherd and the Malinois oh and of coarse the GSD also, KNPV.Belgian Ring,let's see what else


While I might look like a professor next to you, Im just another stink average dog guy.



Timothy Stacy said:


> I think I'd like to see some video of Chris doing Belgian Ring. And not just biting but some control work in the bite work. Maybe some obedience too;-)


I think you have seen some video of me doing NVBK. I mean you stalk me so much I am sure you have watched my videos. And for the record Timmy, can you please stop PM'ing me. I dont want to be your friend and I am straight. I think you need to worry less about my dogs and try abit harder to get yourself some good ones. I heard you took some dogs to the KNPV seminar and they were pretty ordinary. I think this was the same seminar you can away saying "I want a dog like Arko, how come I cant find a tough dog" So at the end of the day I think im happier with my dogs than you are with yours.



Timothy Stacy said:


> I'd like to hear the story about how Stoned set some guys bloodlines back years because of his softness. How Elgos was a shitty producer! He must have goggled that too. I don't think I've ever heard anyone talk more about dogs he has ever seen than him. Talk about hear say. If I want to start a rumor I know where to go!


You know I had just cut and pasted quotes from emails and conversations I have had with people who have worked, decoyed, bred to, owned and trained with these dogs. I was going to give you all the info I had on them from these people. But I then thought why the hell should I? I dont care what you own Timmy, I dont care what you think of Elgos or Stoned. If you think Stoned was a top of the line Police dog type then great. I want you to breed on these dogs. I am certainly not going to help you. And plus, you would just ring and email these people and start stalking them as well.
Good luck with your dogs Timmy. But with all the shit you have tried to put on the Unregsitered KNPV dogs, you better not get one or you really are gonna look like a tool.


----------



## kamphuis gerben

hello,i tested,bought ,did a demonstration in denver whith the hit 2007 whith this dog 
if i can breed or own this kind of quality dog in the near future 
i will be very happy hes whith arko and carlos for sure in my top 5 of reall dogs i worked whith 
greetings gerben


----------



## mike suttle

Jody Butler said:


> LOL, Mike you know the more you talk to Gerben and hang with him he is rubbing off on you.. "FOR SURE"
> 
> LMAO


 Isnt that the truth, I talk to Gerben a couple times a day and I find myself talking like that a lot. The problem is that I tend to use broken grammer to talk to him because I subconsciously think that since he talks like that, he understands that grammer better.
You should hear some of the strange grammer I use even when talking to my wife.


----------



## Guest

kamphuis gerben said:


> hello,i tested,bought ,did a demonstration in denver whith the hit 2007 whith this dog
> if i can breed or own this kind of quality dog in the near future
> i will be very happy hes whith arko and carlos for sure in my top 5 of reall dogs i worked whith
> greetings gerben


Hello Gerben, good to see you on here.


----------



## kamphuis gerben

hey jody good to see you too 
forgive me that thelast few months were busy like hel luckely i have time now 
greetings gerben


----------



## Guest

kamphuis gerben said:


> hey jody good to see you too
> forgive me that thelast few months were busy like hel luckely i have time now
> greetings gerben


Busy is good at times, for me I have a bum shoulder and been home, haven't been able to do much so on this damn computer. 

Just sent you a PM...


----------



## Timothy Stacy

LMAO
What KNPV seminar was I at Chrissy? Ordinary, you wish. I wish you were face to face with me. Never know someday you might be. Maybe when you trial for Belgian Ring LOL.
I said I was looking for a touigh males for stud dumbass? 
Lets see your video of Belgian Ring LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You said you are breeding dogs for Police right and you don't know about scent detection!!! Ah dumbass that is like 99.9999999999% of what a police dog does dumbshit!!!!!! Google that Chrissy ROFLMAO You love to make up lies don't ya LIAR. LETS SEE VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Like you said to James D. lets see or go home


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Christopher Jones said:


> I am certainly not going to help you. And plus, you would just ring and email these people and start stalking them as well.
> Good luck with your dogs Timmy. .


PLEASE HELP YOU PISS FLIPPER CHRISSY. I like bitches like you. Wanna play cell mate, well you know I'm the warden right bitch!


----------



## Christopher Jones

Timothy Stacy said:


> LMAO
> What KNPV seminar was I at Chrissy? Ordinary, you wish. I wish you were face to face with me. Never know someday you might be. Maybe when you trial for Belgian Ring LOL.
> I said I was looking for a touigh males for stud dumbass?
> Lets see your video of Belgian Ring LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You said you are breeding dogs for Police right and you don't know about scent detection!!! Ah dumbass that is like 99.9999999999% of what a police dog does dumbshit!!!!!! Google that Chrissy ROFLMAO You love to make up lies don't ya LIAR. LETS SEE VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Like you said to James D. lets see or go home


Man you cant mix meth with crack dude, it will kill you.
I googled you and found your song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apmir1AURIE


----------



## Timothy Stacy

You are a P*SSY Chrissy. I'd love to see you here in the states some day!!!
I've never been to a KNPV seminar in my life you lying sack of shit! You are a sad excuse for human being!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Timothy Stacy said:


> PLEASE HELP YOU PISS FLIPPER CHRISSY. I like bitches like you. Wanna play cell mate, well you know I'm the warden right bitch!


Stop trying to be Jeff, the difference between you and he is that he makes sense.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

OK Gerry kiss some more ass. Let's see your training! At least Jeff shows video. Let's see what kind of trainer you are COME ON. Wait you have shown a video before haven't you!!! Let's see it Gerry


----------



## chris haynie

i thought this was about dutch shepherds, but maybe i got confused:-k


----------



## Timothy Stacy

No it has become about Gerry showing us his training since he has mastered typing . Let's see it or are you just gonna throw out another one line sentence like you usually do.


----------



## mike suttle

I predict this one getting locked in 3..........2.............1.........................:grin:


----------



## Guest

What was this thread about again? Dingo? Studs?


----------



## Christopher Jones

Jody Butler said:


> What was this thread about again? Dingo? Studs?


 It was but it soon turned to Timmy having a nervious breakdown. Instead of taking crack Timmy, try prozac.......


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Timothy Stacy said:


> No it has become about Gerry showing us his training since he has mastered typing . Let's see it or are you just gonna throw out another one line sentence like you usually do.


Hey Tim,

I'm a person of few words, what can I say ??

You've been trying to slam this guy for awhile, what's the point of it all.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Are you his older brother Gerry? Mind your own business peace maker. If I don't like him that's my choice and what is up with you kissing Jeff's ass you guys are ****ing girls!
Let's see the videos.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Timothy Stacy said:


> Are you his older brother Gerry? Mind your own business peace maker. If I don't like him that's my choice and what is up with you kissing Jeff's ass you guys are ****ing girls!
> Let's see the videos.


If you insist :-|

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5866293/


----------



## Christopher Jones

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> I'm a person of few words, what can I say ??
> 
> You've been trying to slam this guy for awhile, what's the point of it all.


Meh, dont worry about him Gerry. He got his ass handed to him awhile ago and he has never got over it. He believes that IPO is just as good a test for police dogs as KNPV is , and he believes the KNPV bloodlines like Arko etc are no different or stronger than IPO dogs like Stoned and Yagus. I think differently so hes now on a crusade to try and show me wrong at any opportunity. 
Hey, theres one like him on every forum. 

Ok, just so Timmy doent have a stroke heres some clips for him
No Spilberg productions, but hey you can see what my dog is like.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6hKrx-zPgs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLzs-vNqOvs&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmGk6nTLAkY

Now you can show me dogs you have of equal worth. Post your videos Timmy


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Where is that Avatar picture of you with your shirt off?


----------



## Amanda Caldron

Harry.... If you read back on page 4 I answered your question.... I copied and pasted for your information especially. Take a look, hope this has answered all of your questions and/or doubts of my male. Feel free when you are in the area to come check him out. 


Hello Harry, my male is outstanding! Love everything he has to offer..... except for the size.







Although his father is a great working producer and seems to produce very consistently amongst all of his offspring the look and athletism don't seem to follow as well. I have seen Titan offspring just as big and solid as he is and then tall and lanky and then like my dog where they are less bone mass but extremely agile. I was worried about the females size but she is the same height as my male if not a little shorter but just has the same small frame as BLADE. My only fear is that they would produce lanky dogs. My male was the smallest of his litter so I would like to see how what he produces first since he is not the normal I have seen plenty of smaller dogs produce larger dogs. I also would like to see how she produces as well. I still plan on breeding the two but want some higher titles on my male first and looking into getting them all UKC reg. too. You can count on me breeding my male with her as long as she passes all her health cert. Would be outstanding!! Both monsters, civil and prey, hunt drive, solid nerves,confident, super athletic and agile, etc. I have some good stuff planned for this year so really looking forward to it and will definately post updates.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Christopher Jones said:


> Meh, dont worry about him Gerry. He got his ass handed to him awhile ago and he has never got over it. He believes that IPO is just as good a test for police dogs as KNPV is , and he believes the KNPV bloodlines like Arko etc are no different or stronger than IPO dogs like Stoned and Yagus. I think differently so hes now on a crusade to try and show me wrong at any opportunity.
> Hey, theres one like him on every forum.
> 
> Ok, just so Timmy doent have a stroke heres some clips for him
> No Spilberg productions, but hey you can see what my dog is like.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6hKrx-zPgs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLzs-vNqOvs&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmGk6nTLAkY
> 
> Now you can show me dogs you have of equal worth. Post your videos Timmy


 
Dude let's see CONTROL not just biting, how hard is that. Remember you are training for Belgian Ring. We know the dog bites. Let's see the exercises! Is that you in the bite suit? If so I'd say that is stress free!!! Where is the OB and Control I asked for? Many people can send there dogs to bite the suit!


----------



## Christopher Jones

Timothy Stacy said:


> Where is that Avatar picture of you with your shirt off?


Wow, now your hitting on Gerry........You like his photo eh?
Dont answer your PM's Gerry, he will take that as flirting......


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Dude let's see CONTROL not just biting, how hard is that. Remember you are training for Belgian Ring. We know the dog bites. Let's see the exercises! Is that you in the bite suit? If so I'd say that is stress free!!! Where is the OB and Control I asked for? Many people can send there dogs to bite the suit!


MAN YOU AVOID QUESTIONS

Why did you lie about me and a KNPV seminar. What else do you lie about?


----------



## Christopher Jones

Timothy Stacy said:


> Dude let's see CONTROL not just biting, how hard is that. Remember you are training for Belgian Ring. We know the dog bites. Let's see the exercises! Is that you in the bite suit? If so I'd say that is stress free!!!


He has control Timmy, however it took ALOT to get it. Do you want me to make up a video of him healing for a tennis ball? Maybe I could wear some gay shorts for you? Jumping? Food refusal? Searching? He outs okay. Come on Timmy, now lets see some videos of your dogs? I however dont want to see any Ob, I want to see you putting it under pressure. Oh, thats right, your not happy with your dogs. Come on Timmy, time to put up now.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Good one, Idon't want to see control? LMAO That is like saying I don't want to see a trained dog. You are stupid. 

Is that you in the bite suit? Tell me where the pressure is being applied to your dog?

a female for you Chrissy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmxD9e8TKOk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Christopher Jones

Timothy Stacy said:


> Good one, Idon't want to see control? LMAO That is like saying I don't want to see a trained dog. You are stupid.
> 
> Is that you in the bite suit? Tell me where the pressure is being applied to your dog?
> 
> a female for you Chrissy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmxD9e8TKOk&feature=player_embedded


Yeah, prey bites in an open field really sorts the good dogs out.

Not me in the bite suit sorry, why do think hes good looking? I'll see if he wants to be an internet friend with you.


----------



## Megan Bays

I have a Dingo pup and a Jett pup. LOVE everything about the Dingo pup, and the Jett pup has some great traits as well as some I'm not fond of.

If anyone wants to know about them, send me a PM.


----------



## Harry Keely

Amanda Caldron said:


> Harry.... If you read back on page 4 I answered your question.... I copied and pasted for your information especially. Take a look, hope this has answered all of your questions and/or doubts of my male. Feel free when you are in the area to come check him out.
> 
> 
> Hello Harry, my male is outstanding! Love everything he has to offer..... except for the size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although his father is a great working producer and seems to produce very consistently amongst all of his offspring the look and athletism don't seem to follow as well. I have seen Titan offspring just as big and solid as he is and then tall and lanky and then like my dog where they are less bone mass but extremely agile. I was worried about the females size but she is the same height as my male if not a little shorter but just has the same small frame as BLADE. My only fear is that they would produce lanky dogs. My male was the smallest of his litter so I would like to see how what he produces first since he is not the normal I have seen plenty of smaller dogs produce larger dogs. I also would like to see how she produces as well. I still plan on breeding the two but want some higher titles on my male first and looking into getting them all UKC reg. too. You can count on me breeding my male with her as long as she passes all her health cert. Would be outstanding!! Both monsters, civil and prey, hunt drive, solid nerves,confident, super athletic and agile, etc. I have some good stuff planned for this year so really looking forward to it and will definately post updates.


Good, thanks for answering. Cant blame a person for asking especially as highly as you talk and advertise him, and my bad on missing your little description on page 4. Wish you luck, like I told you in the past with her.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Christopher Jones said:


> .
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6hKrx-zPgs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLzs-vNqOvs&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmGk6nTLAkY


You really think this is pressure Chrissy? Is this the extent of your bite training? I bet it is!At the end I'll show a video of me doing similar shit with a 9 week old puppy. I'll add he was the last pick male out of 8 so I wouldn't be to proud of these. The only thing that is visible in that video is that the dog has a good bite and that's it but then again there are lots of dogs that bite good!

So we established you as a Liar. You said I was at a KNPV seminar and I wasn't. You took a thread where I said I could not find a stud Malinois around me that would risk his life in a street fight, you took that and turned it into me not liking my dog. Lie again! Got any new shit to add? I obviously wasn't the only one that has seen through your BS.
Do you have horrific obedience on your dog? I bet it is ugly. But you don't need obedience!!! I love when someones dog isn't good at something and the owner simply says, I don't want him to be good at that anyhow. 

Let me ask you why you would believe someone who let 1 dog screw up his breeding program. How does that work anyhow. He breeds a female to Stoned(a dog he must like) gets offspring and he either likes them or doesn't right? If he doesn't like them why would he continue and if he does continue how can he point to a dog 3 generations back. You are so full of shit and if you believe this shit you are even dumber than I thought. You remind me of a guy I knew, I could make up a story about any shit we use to do and the guy would remember it and think it actually happened. 

Anything else Crissy? Oh yeah the video of a puppy doing the same shit as your dog. The biting starts at about 3 minutes. I WOULDN'T BE SO PROUD CHRISSY. I actually think this puppy is being worked harder than yours LMAO. There are a couple a people on here who can attest to this being the last pick male out of 8 so keep working that hard core pressure Chrissy!\\/
http://www.youtube.com/user/yeahya33#p/u/4/5BCYHzqOK1o


----------



## Timothy Stacy

In fact here is a video of Carna's first bite with Ellis and she is on a prong collar too. You can see her softness from Elgos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h8cMVFkj1Q

Here is a gay little tune you'd like. Just so you know I'm not afraid to show videos of bite work and OB. Lets see you without a tennis ball. But I forgot you think a rattle jug and a barrel is pressure. Idiot. http://www.youtube.com/user/yeahya33#p/a/u/0/nQayWtyK9o4


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Timothy Stacy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/yeahya33#p/u/4/5BCYHzqOK1o


A very nice laid back vid of an average pup from any breed, on the low end of the scale for a Mal I would think..even considering the very young age.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Gerry Grimwood said:


> A very nice laid back vid of an average pup from any breed, on the low end of the scale for a Mal I would think..even considering the very young age.


Last pick dumb shit! that just shows how unimpressive Chris's video is if a average Mal pup is doing the same thing at 9 weeks. Explain the differences in the pressure that Chris dog is enduring and this pup? Wait I forgot I'm talking to you. Do you even work dogs or just talk about the past? Your invisible until I see video of your dog work. Are you scared Gerry or just shy? I promise not to laugh


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Timothy Stacy said:


> Last pick dumb shit! that just shows how unimpressive Chris's video is if a average Mal pup is doing the same thing at 9 weeks. Explain the differences in the pressure that Chris dog is enduring and this pup? Wait I forgot I'm talking to you. Do you even work dogs or just talk about it! Your invisible until I see video of your dog work. Are you scared Gerry or just shy?


Tim, I just don't think you should have to coddle a pup to bite like that. I also don't understand why you would compare the vids between your pup and his dog.

My young dog when he was a pup close to your pups age didn't need any encouragement or fancy equipment to get him to bite, he just bit for the pure joy of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3QsXL4ADDU

I will have a vid or two in the next few months to show you, I hope it will be up to your expectations.

Laugh all you want.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3QsXL4ADDU
> 
> I will have a vid or two in the next few months to show you, I hope it will be up to your expectations.
> 
> Laugh all you want.



Please tell me you are joking. I ask for a video and I get this. A dog chasing it's bowl. DUMB SHIT was the right nick name for you.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

If this is you, I understand your frustration.

http://www.youtube.com/user/yeahya33#p/u/0/nQayWtyK9o4


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Would you consider that bowl drive? I don't think it's food drive.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3QsXL4ADDU
I'm done with this thread. A dog chasing it's food bowl on the Working Dog Forum. I'm wasting my ****ing time!!! OMFG what the hell, why even argue.

Super nice dog Wade! Sorry for my half in this


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

You showed a vid of a pup that needed help to play with a pillow, I showed a vid of a pup playing with a bowl.

Of course yours is far superior, you have all the environmental stuff like balloons and shit. 

I can't play anymore, my mom says it's time for bed.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Timothy Stacy said:


> In fact here is a video of Carna's first bite with Ellis and she is on a prong collar too. You can see her *softness from Elgos* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h8cMVFkj1Q


So this is the reason for all your weirdness, attacks and general unstableness. Dude, your just gonna have to come to terms with the fact that not everyone has the same opinion as you. I dont understand why you need my approval of your dogs bloodlines or the sport you train her for. You think IPO is as hard and as good a test for a police dog as KNPV is. You happen to think Elgos is one of the best producers in the world. Thats great for you. I personally dont think that. You see thats the whole point of these forums. One person gives their opinion and then another person then gives theirs. You take from it what you will and then *YOU MOVE ON*. You dont become a stalker, you dont keep sending people PM's, you act like an adult and get over it. 
I dont need your approval of my dogs nor their lines or the sport they come from or are trained in. I know what I want in a working dog and I have the confidence in my dogs that I am on the right track. So say what you will about my dog, or his bloodline. It alters nothing about them. By the same token you dont need mine, yet you come across as so wanting me to say "Timmy, Elgos was a truely great dog and IPO is the king of dog sports". It aint gonna happen Timmy, so *move on*.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Amanda Caldron said:


> That is my worry amongst this female I own. She is freaking crazy now. Already had 4 live bites. Super serious, definately not sport. lol. Which is one of the things I plan for her so making it a little hard. She is only 10 months now so I am worried about when this nerve issue is suppose to kick in. I have heard good and bad of jett and what he produces so am interested to see what she turns out like long before breeding her. As of now just a beast!!!! Also super dog aggressive! Very dominant and confident, natural full hard grips and doesn't matter what you do to her.
> 
> Wade, have you breed dingo to a jett daughter before? He seems to be the only one within the lines that am so so about. How have those pups fared? Also can't wait to hear the questions to the others answers about drive, size, maturity, etc. Thanks


Hi Amanda, maybe you missed the question. Where is our Rocky and Nika in the bloodline of your female. We expect through Robbie, being a direct Rocky x Nika-son. (or was, we were very sorry to hear he died recently). Our Spike is a littermate of him.
If thats so, it explains the behaviour of your female. 

We are curious. Let us know.

regards,

Dick and Selena
www.vanleeuwen-hollandseherders.nl


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Hi Amanda, maybe you missed the question. Where is our Rocky and Nika in the bloodline of your female. We expect through Robbie, being a direct Rocky x Nika-son. (or was, we were very sorry to hear he died recently). Our Spike is a littermate of him.
> If thats so, it explains the behaviour of your female.
> 
> We are curious. Let us know.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Dick and Selena
> www.vanleeuwen-hollandseherders.nl


I find it amusing that whenever someone regurgitates something about their dogs, no matter how far away from your present dogs they might be, if it has something to do with aggression...you try to take credit. Are you the only people in the Netherlands breeding these types of dogs ??


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I find it amusing that whenever someone regurgitates something about their dogs, no matter how far away from your present dogs they might be, if it has something to do with aggression...you try to take credit. Are you the only people in the Netherlands breeding these types of dogs ??


Maybe I misunderstand the tone of your question, but if it is meant like I feel its meant I don't like it very much and think its sort of hostile....

Dick


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Gerry; And yes, not very much people breed the dog we like to breed over here anymore. Too difficult to train, too difficult ,too difficult to sell, especially to the US. Mike's story of Carlos says it all, I think.

Its possible we come over next year to the US. Maybe its good to bring Wibo and let some "heroes" train him after signing a contract, so there will be no lawsuits afterwards.:razz:

Dick


----------



## Christopher Jones

Hey Dick,
We just did an interesting breeding tonight. We bred our Arko son Boy to a friends female from Wibo and Grietje. Do you know if Wibo has been crossed with Arko in Holland? Its pretty strong breeding on your dogs. Four times Rocky and six times rambo Rossum. Should be interesting to see the results


----------



## Ben Haley

Hi

Just one thing I would like to say after reading the posts in this forum, and even though it got abit off track I would like to say that people need to realise that there are dogs and certain bloodlines suitable for police work and dogs/bloodlines suited to a sport enviroment. I am not saying one is better than the other I am saying that there is horses for courses. Some are better suited to different tasks, that is just reality and the sooner people realise this and stop caring about this the better. Some dogs are suited to different task better than others. Deal with it

Ben


----------



## mike suttle

Christopher Jones said:


> Hey Dick,
> We just did an interesting breeding tonight. We bred our Arko son Boy to a friends female from Wibo and Grietje. Do you know if Wibo has been crossed with Arko in Holland? Its pretty strong breeding on your dogs. Four times Rocky and six times rambo Rossum. Should be interesting to see the results


Hey Chris,
You can also ask Gerben about the offspring from Carlos and Arko daughters there. I think you will really like the combination from the breeding you just did!
I bought Carlos specifically for breeding him to Arko daughters.


----------



## Christopher Jones

mike suttle said:


> Hey Chris,
> You can also ask Gerben about the offspring from Carlos and Arko daughters there. I think you will really like the combination from the breeding you just did!
> I bought Carlos specifically for breeding him to Arko daughters.


Gerben was sayin you were pretty impressed with your Carlos pups. Now if I could only get my bloody Carlos semen from the Vet in Holland sent over I might just be able to have a Carlos litter myself, lol.


----------



## mike suttle

Christopher Jones said:


> Gerben was sayin you were pretty impressed with your Carlos pups. Now if I could only get my bloody Carlos semen from the Vet in Holland sent over I might just be able to have a Carlos litter myself, lol.


OH, Gerben didn't tell you about that???? The freezer broke and all of your collected semen was lost. But not to worry, I can sell you some more, how much do you need??\\/


----------



## Christopher Jones

mike suttle said:


> OH, Gerben didn't tell you about that???? The freezer broke and all of your collected semen was lost. But not to worry, I can sell you some more, how much do you need??\\/


Im starting to worry that it may well have happened  Nah, knowing my luck he will accidently ship me some Collie dog semen instead.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Hey Mike,
Heres a pic of Boy I took the other day. Im not sure why every photo I take of him is Goofy.
Got to be one of the better looking Arko kids? Or he gets it from his mom


----------



## Wade Morrell

Good morning and holiday wishes to you all!! As you can see by my number of posts I am not much of a web board user, but I do like to use it to pass along information that can be useful to the working dog world. On Dingo...We were fortunate enough with Mike Suttles help to purchase Dingo last year when he became available. Due to situations that we had no control over, we had to sell him back to his original owner in September of 09. I still have frozen semen from him and Mike R. was kind enough to grant me access to him as needed. It is my plan to use Dingo at Liberty Hoeve kennels as a stud in the coming future. We have bred him 4 times to the following:

Dingo X Gabbi 
Gabbi is an Arko daughter her mothers BRN is 12652
that litter was born April 12th 09

Dingo X Harley
this litter was bred for Mike Mays at battle ridge k9. I think Megan commented on her pup from that litter in this post. I have only seen 2 of those pups from that litter and I like both of them. 

Dingo X Lila 
Lila is my dog and is a Rudie daugher. Her mothers BRN is 5749
litter was born May 26th 09.
Daryl Richey the PSA Midwest Director has a male pup from this litter and is quite happy with him. I'm sure he would be happy to comment on his pup. 

Dingo X Alli
Alli is my wifes dog she is also a Rudie daugher. Her mothers BRN is 11808
litter was born Oct 29th 09
Christie Meyer of thunderhawk K9 just got a pup last week and was able to see the entire litter at her place. 

I wanted to pass along all of the mothers info so (if you so desire) we can all keep track of the progress of these dogs and see what the better combinations are. I really like what Dingo is producing. The combination with the Arko daughter was really good and produced some really nice dogs. The other litters were on par with the rest but are still young and I look forward to watching them grow. Please contact me or my wife Lori anytime with any questions about the pups, we will be glad to answer. I look forward to some of the new dogs that are in the mix. Gerban and I talked last year about breeding and I will need a strong Mal at some point to use in my program. Hey Jody you know of anyone with a good male??? I think this forum is great and there are a lot of knowledgeable people here please keep it fun so a guy like me can continue to learn from all of you. I wish you all a safe and happy holiday season.

Best Regards

Wade


----------



## chris haynie

Wade,

how social are the Dingo offspring? i don't need a super outgoing with strangers dog, but don't want one i cant take out in public without a muzzle. 

are they super handler hard?


----------



## R Janssen

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> too difficult to sell, especially to the US.
> 
> Dick


Isn't that also thou for more and more of the Dutch PD's.?
What i hear here in the region, is that a lot are no longer selecting for the really strong one's.
The explanation i hear is it has something to do with harder new laws that where enforced a few years back.
Is there any truth to that.?


----------



## Wade Morrell

Chris, 

Contact Mike Ritland at the Strijder Group. 

Mikes email is [email protected] 

He has all of but a few of the pups that we have produced and I'm sure that he can answer that question better than I can. I was only able to see one litter mature up to 5 months and have not gotten a chance to get down to Texas since he purchased all of them. I chose to breed Dingo to stable, social females so lets hope that they turn out as planned.  I hope this helps. 

Wade


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

René Hendriks said:


> Isn't that also thou for more and more of the Dutch PD's.?
> What i hear here in the region, is that a lot are no longer selecting for the really strong one's.
> The explanation i hear is it has something to do with harder new laws that where enforced a few years back.
> Is there any truth to that.?


You are right that more and more Dutch regions select the more "easy" dogs.
It has everything to do with changing menthality of the doghandlers, who are not realy "dogpersons" anymore and more and more TD (instructors) without real trainingexperience. They just become TD because they are doghandler the longest time and not selected because of the quality they have as a trainer.
Look how few TD's from policeforces have KNPV experience nowadays.

The level of PD's we had is a sinking ship I'm afraid. Every time they are looking for a reason to make it easier on theirself.... :-?

Dick


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Dick Do you think the modern Police dog is evolving into more of a 99.9% search dog?
I wonder with all the laws,and not to mention the thousands of dollars in cost that goes into getting a dog are depts are a lot less likely to send there dog on suicide missions. I'm not stated this as fact but rather asking opinions. 
Does the same go for the military? I know they turn away dogs that are to anti-social. Are they turning to mostly bomb dogs?


----------



## Guest

Timothy Stacy said:


> Dick Do you think the modern Police dog is evolving into more of a 99.9% search dog?
> I wonder with all the laws,and not to mention the thousands of dollars in cost that goes into getting a dog are depts are a lot less likely to send there dog on suicide missions. I'm not stated this as fact but rather asking opinions.
> Does the same go for the military? I know they turn away dogs that are to anti-social. Are they turning to mostly bomb dogs?


 
As far as Military, they have to be social in certain programs, but often yes, because of the job they will be doing....

BUT...to be honest it has become more political than anthing else, not only does the dog have to be social, if he is a Shep, Mali or such breed, the look automatically assumes to most they would bite......thus the SSD and other programs have moved to a sporting breed dog.....And on the other hand...most hagi know they WON'T bite, but to save face and be politically correct thats where things have gone.

Not to mention some of the ROE with different locations......Yeah Tim, your right 99.9% of the job is detection and in more ways than one...it pisses alot of people of as to why we cater to those shitbags!!


----------



## Harry Keely

I say we nuke the pukes and bring our people home and call it a day over there. Should of been done right after 9/11. Lost alot of good people that day.


----------



## Guest

> Dick Do you think the modern Police dog is evolving into more of a 99.9% search dog?


_Evolving _into?

My department's K9 hasn't had a bite in at least 4 years. 

On the other hand, dope searching is weekly. Cars, lockers, residential warrants...

A distant second, in my experience of requesting a dog, would be outside article searches.

I don't know what some people _think_ modern PSDs do, but if nothing else, it's nose work. In North America at least.


----------



## Drew Peirce

Please dont give up Dick, our situation is very close to the same here, our handlers used to be selected the same way as our swat officers, only the best of the best were chosen.
Not anymore, so as the skill level of the handlers has fallen, so has the caliber of dog needed.
I cant speak for anyone else but when the day comes when I can no longer find dogs like yours, that will be the end for me.
So please, we must do whatever it takes to preserve these lines and continue to improve them, and I can promise you, they will not be hard to sell to the US at all, quite the opposite actually, just have to know where they are needed.


Steven that may be the case in sleepy bedtime communities but the inner city ghettos are all still very busy, deployments have definately gone down as the criteria has tightened a bit, but apprehensions are still a nightly occurance.


----------



## Harry Keely

I know departments here in the upstate of SC go one way or another. Sheriffs here either stand by their department and have dual purpose dogs and back there men in apprehensions as long as they follow SOP's. Then there are some here that don't want the chance of a lawsuit and used single purpose dogs for man tracking, explosives or narcotics. But that is just here can speak on behalf of the rest of North America. In my opinion a police dog or military dog should be able to use its full capacity. Its still better for the offender than being shot and thrown in the ground in my opinion.:-\"


----------



## Guest

> Steven that may be the case in sleepy bedtime communities but the inner city ghettos are all still very busy, deployments have definately gone down as the criteria has tightened a bit, but apprehensions are still a nightly occurance.


Point is, a dual purpose can be salvaged for single purpose detection if the apprehension doesn't work out. But where in America is there a pervasive demand for single purpose apprehension? And why would anyone, who would want to provide for market demand, underselect for detection ability?


----------



## Guest

Steven Lepic said:


> Point is, a dual purpose can be salvaged for single purpose detection if the apprehension doesn't work out. But where in America is there a pervasive demand for single purpose apprehension? And why would anyone, who would want to provide for market demand, underselect for detection ability?


 
Your right, there isn't many, but they are out there. Nobody is really training single purpose patrol nor buying them much, but some still are and for the most part they were going to be dual purpose, but for one thing or another didn't work out.......

But yes, the ghettos have some and def. need them!


----------



## chris haynie

Wade Morrell said:


> Chris,
> 
> Contact Mike Ritland at the Strijder Group.
> 
> Mikes email is [email protected]
> 
> He has all of but a few of the pups that we have produced and I'm sure that he can answer that question better than I can. I was only able to see one litter mature up to 5 months and have not gotten a chance to get down to Texas since he purchased all of them. I chose to breed Dingo to stable, social females so lets hope that they turn out as planned.  I hope this helps.
> 
> Wade


thanks wade.
i will contact him for more info on the offspring and how their character developed as they matured.


----------



## Drew Peirce

Goes without saying steven, in order for a dog to justify it's budgetary existence nowadays they have to be dual purpose pretty much.
Fortunately it's usually not a problem, and bomb is a cakewalk to certify if dope doesnt work out.


----------



## Mike Ritland

Anyone with questions regarding Dingo or his offspring feel free to contact me direct at 903-689-1050 or [email protected]


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Drew Peirce said:


> and bomb is a cakewalk to certify if dope doesnt work out.


That makes me feel safe


----------



## Guest

Drew Peirce said:


> Goes without saying steven, in order for a dog to justify it's budgetary existence nowadays they have to be dual purpose pretty much.
> Fortunately it's usually not a problem, and bomb is a cakewalk to certify if dope doesnt work out.


 
What do you mean bomb is a cakewalk to certify? Dope isn't? 

In what context do you mean?


----------



## Darryl Richey

I currently have a male pup out of the Dingo x Lila litter. So far I'm very happy with this little guy. He's got a ton of drive both for both the ball and food which is a big help for the way I do obedience. His drive for the bitework is also very nice with really solid nerves. He's quick and agile and is enviormentaly very sound. All around just a very solid puppy. It's been sometime since I've had one that I have been this happy with. I can tell he's going to be a little head strong, but nothing that seems to point towards any unwanted aggression. This is my sport dog so I try to keep everything in prey, but there appears to be some serious prey which is fine with me. I'll try to get some pics up. Of course I'm biased but I think he's good looking and appears to be put together very well.

Darryl


----------



## Darryl Richey

Here are some shots of my Dingo x Lila pup "Clyde"


----------



## Guest

> Goes without saying steven...


You would think. 8-[


----------



## chris haynie

hey daryl how old is your little dude in these pics?

when you say "serious prey" do you mean he's got some borderline "civil" aggression during the bite work or he just super focused and intense during prey drive work?

i have heard from a couple folks with Dingo offspring that the ball and food drives are real nice, and this would be good for me.

would you say your dingo offspring is developing into a nice sport dog?

i am becoming more attracted to Dingo as a stud as from what i have found out his pups, depending on the female, can be great for sport.


----------



## Amanda Caldron

Hi Selena. Not really sure what questions were presented to me as I didn't get a chance to scroll through the many pages of this forum. I believe it was in regards to the size or producing of size? The blood from your dogs are from the fathers side of this bitch. However even he has a very lanky frame to him which from what I've seen is also not normal. Sirius' switch blade. grandparents are robbie and heartland's pepper. Maybe someone could give me some insight on smaller dogs and chances of them producing large? Thanks


----------



## Cory Dewberry

I have a female littermate to Darryl Ritchie's dog I would describe her as very balanced, solid prey drive with a definite edge, One of my training partners has an half sister to my pup out of DingoxHarley that is progressing very well

Cory Dewberry
Dewberryfamilyk9.com


----------



## Cory Dewberry

I also had the pleasure of working dingo quite a lot while he was with Wade I would call him very close to the complete package

Cory Dewberry


----------



## mike suttle

Cory Dewberry said:


> I also had the pleasure of working dingo quite a lot while he was with Wade I would call him very close to the complete package
> 
> Cory Dewberry


I would agree, Dingo is a very complete dog. I really enjoyed him when I had him.


----------



## Mike Ritland

Thank you for the kind words gentlemen, here are some pictures of him. We currently have 3 litters from him that are progressing quite nicely, and he has been bred to 2 other nice females with one more breeding coming up next week. We may sell a pup or two from each litter, but will be keeping the majority for DOD working purposes.


----------



## Darryl Richey

Chris,
He has some very sporty prey drive as of now. Of course he's only 7 months old, but I don't see a cicil side as of yet. Very sporty prospect which is personally what I wanted. I'm sure there is some underlying edge in there, but for what I will do with him I'm not looking to bring that out.
Darryl


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Nice looking dog Mike, he looks like he's "medium" sized (personally I prefer that). I love that coloring in the Dutchies also, where you can clearly see the brindle. Can you PM me his pedigree? We have someone in our FR club with a nice female Dutchie who is considering breeding her. Is he or can he be UKC registered? I'm not sure if her female is, but I'm sure I'll get asked the question LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Nice looking dog Mike, he looks like he's "medium" sized (personally I prefer that).


About what size (pounds) would a medium-size Dutchie be?


----------



## Amanda Caldron

I believe a great size dutch male is about 75-80 lbs. I have seen much much larger and also on the smaller side as well around 55lbs. I would say about average is between 65-70


----------



## Chad Byerly

I think Dingo is around 75 pounds. Cool dog.

Darryl, your pup (from Lila, a big female ~ 70 pounds) looks and sounds like he's doing great (and he's dark like mom). It'll be interesting to see that litter grow up.


----------



## Mike Ritland

Yes he is between 70-75 depending on the tiime year.


----------



## Amanda Caldron

I think it is funny how often the weight fluctuates and how much the food amount changes with these dogs. It seems like every couple of months the dogs change again. My female pup has surprisingly maintained weight pretty evenly through the year as with my male is up and down. He is a very nice looking dog. How old is he again? I think I will PM you Mike.


----------



## Amanda Caldron

Hey there just wanted to ask you if he has been bred to any land of oz jett/izzy stuff or rocky and nika van leeuwen stuff. I have a female who is very promising and when the time comes if all passes health cert. etc. I want to breed her. I am looking for a larger dog because she is lanky, lacks in bone mass, and not what I like look wise. She is good in height and every other aspect though. What would you personally describe him as. Your likes and dislikes and who you feel has been his strongest breeding.Thanks as I do appreciate it.


----------



## Mike Ritland

He'll be 6 in a few months. 

Thank you, Mike


----------



## Amanda Caldron

Ok mike r. haven't figured out how to p.m. people. Would you mind sending me something so I could reply back. lol.Sorry not good with technology.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

I think I read this exchange once from the Martin Brothers.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Amanda Caldron said:


> Ok mike r. haven't figured out how to p.m. people. Would you mind sending me something so I could reply back. lol.Sorry not good with technology.


On the left hand side of the screen within the post you will see the users name, click on it for a short menu - PM is in there.


----------



## Mike Ritland

Sent you a pm Amanda


----------



## Amanda Caldron

thanks everyone I know I am a little slow.....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Here is a video for all you DS fanatics.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-R2WkA4WMM&NR=1

Notice how far the decoy gets. : )


----------



## Chad Byerly

I love watching those high-quality slo mo's


----------



## mike suttle

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is a video for all you DS fanatics.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-R2WkA4WMM&NR=1
> 
> Notice how far the decoy gets. : )


I have seen a couple of videos of this dog. Although he seems to bite OK, his entries seem rather half assed to me. he almost seems confused about if he even wants to bite at all.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

For a dog to compete at that level, it is really hard. There are the selectiffs then there is the Championship, not to mention the trialing season. The dog is kept at a high level for the entire time. Pretty tough. When you see the dog melting in little ways like this, it tells you something.

I always want to laugh when they talk about their being no pressure in the ring sports. : ) Usually it is from someone that trials once a year maybe twice.


----------



## mike suttle

I know nothing about ring sports at all. But I do know that in order to compete at the upper levels in any sport there is pressure on the dog coming from several different places (the handler in training, the decoy, the stadium / large crowds, etc) If I have ever said that Ring puts no pressure on the dog, it was only to mess with you Jeff
You can see it in this dog, he looks like he wants to bite, and he knows how to bite well, but he does not know if he is allowed to bite so he hesitates with every entry it looks to me like.
hsard to tell much about him in a short video like this, but this is my opinion about him from the video.


----------



## hillel schwartzman

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> For a dog to compete at that level, it is really hard. There are the selectiffs then there is the Championship, not to mention the trialing season. The dog is kept at a high level for the entire time. Pretty tough. When you see the dog melting in little ways like this, it tells you something.
> 
> I always want to laugh when they talk about their being no pressure in the ring sports. : ) Usually it is from someone that trials once a year maybe twice.


but the truely good dogs are resiliant enough to with stand the pressure ,,if the trainer knows how to apply it... look jeff that DS looks like shit in this vid but we dont know the whole story except he doesn'look strong and i would not breed him...\\/BTW i am sure ther are malis and gsd that look way worse..


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is a video for all you DS fanatics.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-R2WkA4WMM&NR=1
> 
> Notice how far the decoy gets. : )


Like Mike, i do not know much about Mondio, but i can see a dog where they killed "the tiger", if it ever was there....
If so, they possibly overtrained him.....

Dick


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is a video for all you DS fanatics.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-R2WkA4WMM&NR=1
> 
> Notice how far the decoy gets. : )


Jeff

Are U fukin serious?
The decoy gets four steps before the dog sinks his teeth into his leg and you think that's bad?
The dog's twice as good as anything either one of us has trained (including Dubheasa and Buko). I guess you don't have any video of your training sessions with the GSD's you trained before you got Buko?


----------



## Christopher Jones

So would this DS have made the championships due to his scores, or is it he would have got there due to way the FR allows a couple dogs of other breeds into the championships as "guest" entries?


----------



## Guest

hillel schwartzman said:


> but the truely good dogs are resiliant enough to with stand the pressure ,,if the trainer knows how to apply it... look jeff that DS looks like shit in this vid but we dont know the whole story except he doesn'look strong and i would not breed him...\\/BTW i am sure ther are malis and gsd that look way worse..


 
Isn't that dog a mali with stripes anyway


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: The dog's twice as good as anything either one of us has trained (including Dubheasa and Buko)

I will put Buko up against that dog any day of the week. =D>=D>

Quote: I guess you don't have any video of your training sessions with the GSD's you trained before you got Buko?

Nor do I have any of the dogs I had before them. Gotta remember I was out of dogs forever when I got Axel. Jinxie was my experiment from hell. :-D:-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Like Mike, i do not know much about Mondio, but i can see a dog where they killed "the tiger", if it ever was there....
If so, they possibly overtrained him.....

Dick

THis was my point. : ) This actually comes from another conversation I had with a buddy of mine who is a PP dog trainer. He is in love with the KNPV program, which is cool, but the fact remains that you train, test for your certificate and there you go.

He is also one of the French ring is "all prey" bullshit guys that make me wonder if he pays attention when he is working a dog or asleep at the wheel. French ring dogs, to compete at this level, get mashed down with the pressure. That and it is a lot of fun to tease the DS people, as their egos surpass their dogs most of the time. Here is an example of one that surpasses all the rest, he might look familiar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZloqxTLypJA

Because of the way my brain works, I wonder how Spike would work in the French ring program, with all the trialing, and all the pressure to perform at a high level.

Still a MASSIVELY cool dog. I watch that shit over and over. Need to get more video of him on youtube if there is any. =D>=D>=D>


----------



## Guest

Whats the status of the Dingo Offpsring, got any videos?


----------



## Mike Ritland

Here are a couple of Dingo's offspring working at about 7 months old. So far we are very pleased with how they are working out. We also just had two litters whelped from him on the 16th, and the 23rd of this month. We have one more due in about a month or so. 
www.sgk9.com


----------



## Jason Hammel

Jeff - that last vid said the user removed it

Wow that took most of my day off n on reading this thread

Mike R - I like that dog - I had the same question about the offspring as chris haynie had 

Chris and Tim - get a room you two lol - that south park vid had me cracking up

Unfortunately I may have to re-read some spots to see who has what dog


----------



## Darryl Richey

I'll try to get some video up of my pup out of Dingo. With a new baby and "life" it may take a bit.
Darryl


----------



## mike suttle

Darryl Richey said:


> I'll try to get some video up of my pup out of Dingo. With a new baby and "life" it may take a bit.
> Darryl


Hey Darryl,
I think we all got to see video from Tri county K-9 already, just a few days ago. Wasn't that you and your Dingo puppy?


----------



## Darryl Richey

Oh my god Mike....please tell me your joking? Though my puppy does work better then what you seen in the video.
On a serious note that was very disturbing to see the name of that company. Tammy and myself should have come up with something considerably more obscure.

Darryl


----------



## mike suttle

Darryl Richey said:


> Oh my god Mike....please tell me your joking? Though my puppy does work better then what you seen in the video.
> On a serious note that was very disturbing to see the name of that company. Tammy and myself should have come up with something considerably more obscure.
> 
> Darryl


 Of course I was joking! Actually if you remember that Master Vondermuff guy? His kennel name is the same as Chuck Lerners, so I always give Chuck a hard time about him being in business with that dude.


----------



## Darryl Richey

I'm trying to remember if I have met you in person before. If I have my appologies for not remembering. Chucks a real good guy. I remeber Vondermuff. There are all kinds out there.
Darryl


----------



## mike suttle

Darryl Richey said:


> I'm trying to remember if I have met you in person before. If I have my appologies for not remembering. Chucks a real good guy. I remeber Vondermuff. There are all kinds out there.
> Darryl


I met you once at your club when Chuck and I were in San Antonio for the International Working Dog Breeders Conference. We drove up to see the Malinois puppy that you got from Chuck and watched you and Dave train for a while, we did not have any dogs with us that time. Which by the way I enjoyed watching you guys train, you and Dave are both very good trainers.
I think we have a few mutual friends. Most of the adult dogs that you are working with at Mike's place came from me. (Dingo, Falco, Bailey, Anouk, and the big Mali bitch) Hopefully those dogs are working out well for you guys.


----------



## Darryl Richey

Damn, yes I remember meeting you that night. I thought I had met you, but the memory is fading a touch with the age. Every dog you just mentioned that Mike got is nice too. The scarey thing is those bitches Hanna and Anouk are right on par with those Males. Thank you for the training compliment, we try.

Darryl


----------



## mike suttle

I am glad you like those dogs. I think they are nice dogs also. If Mike were not such a good friend, I would have just kept some of those for my own breeding program. But I really do want to help other breeders get the right dogs in place for their breeding programs too. We need all the good dogs we can get here in the USA. Anytime I can help good people like Mike Ritland, Wade Morrel, Wayne Dodge, etc to find good dogs for their breeding program I am happy to help. I hope to be able to buy some good green dogs back from them in the future.


----------



## Darryl Richey

I can tell you Mike R. and myself really do appreciate all the help. It's a tough buisness to be in and it helps to have people that are willing to go to bat for you. Thanks.

Darryl


----------



## Toran Scott

Darryl, I know things gotta be crazy busy with the new little lady but since you got time to make out with Mike on here I thought you might find time to post some vid of your pup...:lol: wer'e waiting... Hope you and Tammy are doing well and finding time to sleep... Catch you later.
Toran
(sorry Mike, just had to give Darryl a hard time...:smile


----------



## Mike Ritland

When Darryl comes back up here for some training we will get some video and post it for those who are interested.


----------



## Toran Scott

Cool Mike, I'd love to see how Darryl's pup is turning out (and any other pups of Dingo's that you can shoot some video of). Wade thinks he would like to breed Dingo to the female I got from him (assuming she continues to turn out like we hope) so I am really curious what he is producing. Catch you later.\
Toran
p.s. getting excited about the new suit? I can't wait to get mine and start breaking it in...


----------



## Mike Ritland

We got some good video today, we will try to get it uploaded tomorrow. Looking forward to the suit for sure.


----------



## Harry Keely

Mike Ritland said:


> We got some good video today, we will try to get it uploaded tomorrow. Looking forward to the suit for sure.


Mike will you have any video of Dingo doing hidden suit or sleeve work?


----------



## Mike Ritland

I don't have any that I have taken, but here is some that was taken in the last year. I can get some hidden sleeve footage in the next week. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC6MmTC77q0


----------



## Tamara Villagomez

very nice dog!!!!


----------



## Drew Peirce

After reading about him for over a year, nice to finally see him in action.


----------



## Toran Scott

Thanks Mike, I'll look forward to seeing the vid when you get it up... haven't watched that vid of Dingo in a while... nice dog... a lot of dog...
Toran


----------



## Mike Ritland

--- post deleted ---



Mike, this post would go here:
http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f43/

Thanks!


----------



## Toran Scott

Mike I'm gonna tell Mic not to send you your suit until I see some video!!! :razz: Were you guys able to get any vids of the pup(s)? 
Talk to you later.
Toran


----------



## Darryl Richey

Yes, we did thats all on me now. I just tallied up the miles I have drove from last Sunday to this Sunday and it totalled 2200+. I do really hope to get them up this week bar any other things happening like major road trips, babies being born, hikes in the snow (right Mike Suttle) etc. etc.

Darryl


----------



## mike suttle

Darryl Richey said:


> Yes, we did thats all on me now. I just tallied up the miles I have drove from last Sunday to this Sunday and it totalled 2200+. I do really hope to get them up this week bar any other things happening like major road trips, babies being born, hikes in the snow (right Mike Suttle) etc. etc.
> 
> Darryl


sissy!............everyone knows there is nothing like hiking a couple miles through chest deep snow drifts to warm you up to work a big event. LOL


----------



## Amanda Caldron

only in your world!!! crazy head!


----------



## Toran Scott

Cool Darryl, I look forward to seeing your Dingo son when you catch your breath. You guys getting any sleep yet with the new little lady? Hope you are well.
Toran


----------



## Greg Whelehan

Darryl Richey said:


> Yes, we did thats all on me now. I just tallied up the miles I have drove from last Sunday to this Sunday and it totalled 2200+. I do really hope to get them up this week bar any other things happening like major road trips, babies being born, hikes in the snow (right Mike Suttle) etc. etc.
> 
> Darryl


Ok Darryl where's the video's..... it's not like you just had a kid :lol:.

Looking forward to seeing you work Dingo and your Dingo pup. I have known you probably for well over 10 years now and I would have to say you are one of the best decoys in the country and a extremely dedicated person to the working dog community. Keep up the good work.

Congrads on the new little one.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Where IS that video at ??


----------



## Mike Ritland

Yeah where is it? I'm beginning to think it doesn't exist. Oh wait, I took it. Darryl is working on it, he's had trouble with the file type while trying to upload. He is on it, I promise.


----------



## Harry Keely

Alright Mike we are going to hold you to that promise.


----------



## mike suttle

Jody Butler said:


> How are the Dingo offspring doing that are over a year old now? I know Dingo has pups everywhere, just curious to see how they are maturing....


The ones I have seen have been very nice. confident, social, high drive, good biters and retrievers.
I have Dingo here now. He is for sale if you want to add him to your collection.


----------



## jack van strien

Mike,
Nice to have a dog you do not have to worry about but always can count on,dogs like that are ones in a lifetime.
Had one like that and didn't realize it until i tried to find one to replace him,still looking!


----------

